# royal and green phantom



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

a bit blurry


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Jay. Both very pretty fish. Now you just need an L239 or 2 to go with them.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

They look nice


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Looking good Jay. Both very pretty fish. Now you just need an L239 or 2 to go with them.


lol ill send you my shipping info


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> lol ill send you my shipping info


I believe Charles has more L239 available than me currently.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

not no more


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

last pics ever of that royal    just got home and he is in the corner dead!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh...sorry to hear that Jay. I hate coming home to a mysterious death. Anything visibly wrong with him?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nooooo and my big green sev is gone...........he looks all bloated. water parameters are all good. i was having problems with my ph the last week or so it was coming out of the tap at 6.2 - 6.4 but i was using ph up and its at 6.8 now. i just checked the tap again and thats gone up to around 6.8 also.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

other than that the only thing new i have done was i gave them some cabbage the other day.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

going to take the gr phantom out and move it to my 25g until i can figure out whats up.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you fed him much protein (meaty foods). I hear they're prone to that. I think I had the same problem in a couple of L052's I had in the beginning, and am now cutting back on meaty foods (although my L190 seems to suck back the blackworms without any problems). I just lost an L204 last night, so I know how you feel. They're no Royals, but it still sucks to see dead fish when you come home?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> going to take the gr phantom out and move it to my 25g until i can figure out whats up.


Probably a good idea if you had more than 1 death. Have you checked nitrates in that tank?


----------

